# NBA suspends Jason Richardson 2 games



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

link



> Suns guard Jason Richardson is suspended without pay for the first two games of the regular season because he pleaded guilty this summer to driving under the influence in December, an arrest that came nine days after the Suns had traded for him.
> 
> The league suspension will force Richardson to miss the Oct. 28 season opener at the Los Angeles Clippers and the home opener on Oct. 30 vs. Golden State. Leandro Barbosa likely would start at shooting guard in those games.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

Intially, I didnt understand why the NBA decided to suspend him now, for offenses that occured last season. However, he barely pleded guilty to the charges this summer, which explains why they just suspended him. Justified suspension.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

The team already suspended him.. apparently that doen't count.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Stern sending a message. Seriously hope this is the last off-field adventure by Jrich.


----------

